# Paradox nightclub/Vernons Pools Clocktower -Liverpool - May 2011 -



## georgie (Jun 23, 2011)

Football pools has started in 1923 when John Moores and two friends handed out 4000 coupons outside Old Trafford. Initially, the business was slow and John Moores bought out his two partners who had lost confidence in the loss-making enterprise.

Moores quickly turned Littlewoods round and millions of working people began to spend a few pence each week in what was the only national gambling competition (at that time it was based on agents house-calling rather than by mail).

Vernons followed in 1925 – making Liverpool the centre of an industry which employed thousands of women checking the weekly returns, Vernons closed around 1975.


Not much history can be found about the buildings later use as the Paradox, aside from it opened around 1992 and closed around May 2002 for 'Refurbishment', but was never reopened. The vast majority of the building was demolished around 2007, but the art-deco tower remains as it has listed status.

a review of the Paradox:

"A huge purpose built mega–club on the outskirts of town. Not cool or alternative, devoid of character and atmosphere. It's that cheesy corporate clubbing experience that every city seems to have these days and once inside, you could be in any one of them. You arrive, you get rid of your coat, you queue at the bar, you dance to some charty/disco tunes, you drink more to dull the pain, you get in a cab to go home."

i never went to this club because quite frankly i wasnt into that kind of music,but it was certainly good after all these yrs to be finally in your clock towerz

explored with xan asmondi

vernons pools






the club in full swing 





fast forward 10 or so yrs and a pic taken in the same spot slightly zoomed in (you can just make out an old flouro sign to the right of the tower)





an old till or something left lying around outside





also log books from its last use





an old cash office with the safes still inside





various paperwork left lting round





















up into the clocktower

























and onto the roof among the various mobile phone masts

























a few views


----------



## long_walker (Jun 23, 2011)

georgie said:


>



Brilliant, I love the before and "28 days later" shots


----------



## georgie (Jun 23, 2011)

long_walker said:


> Brilliant, I love the before and "28 days later" shots



28days later shots....explain???


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2011)

georgie said:


> 28days later shots....explain???



I suspect he's referring to the dystopian atmosphere of the film rather than the website.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 24, 2011)

I like the look of this place.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 24, 2011)

Passed this so many times, brilliant and got a history of it from my Husband the scouser whilst looking at the pics.....


----------



## long_walker (Jun 24, 2011)

krela said:


> I suspect he's referring to the dystopian atmosphere of the film rather than the website.



haha sorry yeah I thought that went without saying


----------



## georgie (Jun 26, 2011)

well going off you other comments to my reports *long walker* you came across as a bit flippant

Not showing a serious or respectful attitude: "a flippant remark".


----------

